# Search for the Nicest ass!



## dowens (Apr 26, 2011)

The sooner the better


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2011)

uhhh...


Disappointed.  Where are the ass pics, bitch?


----------



## dowens (Apr 27, 2011)

would post but wont let me or id show you some nice ass

maybe send you somethin so you can set a goal


----------



## eyeofrah (Apr 27, 2011)

wtf is this.....look at you guys getting peeps hopes up    cmon haha


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

wtf lame


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## XYZ (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's one:


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

There now your thread is better.  The boys can take over from here.  




Your welcum.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

CT said:


> Here's one:



I like this one. Nutting better than a nice bubble butt.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

View attachment 30964


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## XYZ (Apr 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I like this one. Nutting better than a nice bubble butt.


 

I couldn't find a better picture of it.  Google Alexis Texas and look at that thing, the picture I put up doesn't do it full justice.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

how do i make the pics bigger !!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 27, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> how do i make the pics bigger !!!!



get a bigger screen .


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


>



There's a couple miles on this one.  I'd consider an extended service plan.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> get a bigger screen .


 

you keep saying that..lol !!  no really cmon.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll post a bunch tonight - right now, I am at work. 

I am an ass-man through and through.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)

How do I make pics smaller


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

whoa !! thats one hell of a meat curtain !!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> whoa !! thats one hell of a meat curtain !!



I was just gonna say...looks like she has a bit of a fat lip.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> How do I make pics smaller



Now that's a fat rabbit.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks water tight tho


----------



## dowens (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicee! keep em comin boys!


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 27, 2011)

nice thread


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Looks water tight tho




A lot of surface area on that gasket.


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)

A little off topic but.....


----------



## MadScientist (Apr 27, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> whoa !! thats one hell of a meat curtain !!


 if that's a meat curtain...what the hell is this?


----------



## dowens (Apr 27, 2011)

^^^ lol idk but i bet she has to wear pants year around


----------



## cityboy21 (Apr 27, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> if that's a meat curtain...what the hell is this?





octomom


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> if that's a meat curtain...what the hell is this?



Holy Christmas, you'd choke if you ate that pussy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 27, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> how do i make the pics bigger !!!!



Tiger pump it


----------



## cityboy21 (Apr 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Holy Christmas, you'd choke if you ate that pussy.




it might actually lick you back.


----------



## suppRatings (Apr 27, 2011)

So much ass, so little time.


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> A little off topic but.....



did somebody say dinner time


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 27, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> if that's a meat curtain...what the hell is this?


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 27, 2011)

yum


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## dworld (Apr 28, 2011)

some tropical ass...........


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Lordsks (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^ good lord thats a nice ass!


----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)

Some of these are incredible, but repeats.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)

One of my favs.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Goddamn it phospor, you keep this shit up and I'm gonna end up rubbing a sore on my dick


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2011)

a thread with potential!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Prince, If you were to Bang one FAT chick. What would she look like?

Please use pics to describe your Choice of Fatty


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> uhhh...
> 
> 
> Disappointed.  Where are the ass pics, bitch?



So which one do you like the best so far?  And, would you eat it?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice form people. What a way to start the morning, keep it up!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 30, 2011)

Lordsks said:


>





This thread is giving me wood.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)

Since you liked the last lot, thought I might throw some more up to keep the spice alive. Not sure how long I can have these up with photobucket - but I would appreciate nobody flagging me for a shutdown there.




















my... god...


----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)

Not an ass shot.. any complaints?


----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Goddamn it phospor, you keep this shit up and I'm gonna end up rubbing a sore on my dick


 
Better get some ointment!  

Much more where that came from


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2011)

phosphor said:


>



Dear sweet Jesus.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 1, 2011)

dammmmmmmn ! theres some awesome asses on this page !!!  good work !


----------



## oufinny (May 1, 2011)

Good lord, LHJO here I come!  Some fine asses gentlemen.


----------



## XYZ (May 2, 2011)

for-the-love-of-god!!!!!

Phosphor, if there was a member of the month on this board you'd win hands down just for these two images.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 3, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (May 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Good lord, LHJO here I come! Some fine asses gentlemen.


 





YouTube Video











Have to keep the fine asses going strong.


----------



## cg89 (May 3, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> View attachment 30964



where did you get that pic at a guy i work with had it sent to him from a friend claiming he fucked her and took it we where in awe at work for a bit...lets see if it was a lie or real


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)




----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)




----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (May 3, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Lordsks (May 3, 2011)

*The hot's Ass you will ever see hands down*

Marzia Prince


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

yummy


----------

